# Travel Talk > Travel News >  A Secrets That You Shouldn't Know About Anime

## AndersonHill

We love anime, but most of the fans don't seem to know what they're talking about. Anime is full of little secrets, tricks, and easter eggs that most people will never notice on their own. Sure, some of these were covered in the early days of internet chatrooms, but they seem to have faded with time. And we're not talking about how much the animators hate working on their shows or how the voice actors can't stand the Japanese version of the script. No, these are the real things you didn't know about anime.

----------


## Mark Kerouac

Too specifity thing

----------


## MariaJanes

I watched anime only in childhood, it was exciting experience

----------


## williamcooper

Anime is my fav

----------

